# Is Petsmart Training classes worth it?



## GoldenLove88 (Jul 25, 2014)

I don't care about the cost but only care about these classes such a Puppy Education, Intermediate Education, Advance Education, and Click A Trick Education. Are these classes are very useful and well benefit for my Golden puppy? Also have anyone experience taking these classes can tell me opinion about it?

Happy Golden!


----------



## inge (Sep 20, 2009)

The answer is a bit more complicated than just yes or no...as with all training facilities, it all depends on the trainer. Some people on the board have had excellent experience with petsmart classes, others not so much, but the same can be said about basically all facilities. Now on the matter of should you do classes, yes, without a doubt. Ask around where people go for training, sit in on a class and decide if you like the way things go, talk to the trainers...


----------



## regspeir (Jan 4, 2010)

The advice above is good but beware of people and places that offer a "positive only" approach. Every trainer wants your approach and relationship with your dog to be "positive." But dogs, raised in the REAL world, need to know what NOT to do as well. And interesting to note, there isn't a SINGLE accomplished dog who's ever been trained without a BALANCED approach.


----------



## Eowyn (Aug 29, 2013)

Unfortunately very few petco trainers really know what they are doing. I would recommend looking into trainer centers especially ones who trainers do competitive obedience with their dogs not just basic manners. Also look for one that offers a CGC (definitely something you will want to do if you end up training your dog as a hearing assistance dog).


----------



## BajaOklahoma (Sep 27, 2009)

We have done Beginner, intermediate and advanced at Petsmart for 2 of our dogs. My daughter has her puppy in beginner right now - but at the Petsmart near us, not the one closer to her.

It's all about the trainer AND the amount of practice you put in. 

All trainers are not created equal. Get the class schedule and go watch the class (don't interfere). Go meet the instructor and see if you hit it off or you hate each other. After all, the classes are really about teaching you.


----------



## GoldenLove88 (Jul 25, 2014)

Eowyn, thank for suggest to check out CGC. I am much comfortable with that and I search on AKC page to find local trainer that is AKC STAR trainer and CGC certified. I found some certified trainers in my home area and I will check these out!

I will stop by Petsmart to see how they run the class. Thank for the advice guys!


----------



## zoeygirl (Jul 23, 2014)

I'm planning on going to Petsmart to train my golden puppy. The Petsmart near me offers CGC and I have talked to the trainer extensively and am comfortable to taking classes near her. What i'm hoping to get out of the class most is socialization with other dogs and people


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Petsmart is a waste of money here in MI where you have so many better quality places to train. 

I've never been to this location, but a quick google search brought up this place - 
TNT Home Page

If I were in your area - I'd definitely check it out. Looks like a fun place to train. And they offer drop ins (you can go in and train on your own).


----------



## GoldenLove88 (Jul 25, 2014)

I agree with you. I found one in Midland area that is approved from AKC. His name is Keith Michael and he own a website Midland dog training
I think I will choose him.


----------



## goldlover68 (Jun 17, 2013)

I am not a big fan of Petco training. Search the internet for local trainers that are certified....go interview them and watch one of their other classes....


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Just remember that AKC is a REGISTRY. They are not a body that approves or disapproves of breeders or training programs. If you see something listed on AKC and it's not related to a dog show or trial that had been held at a club, it's basically people using AKC for advertising.


----------



## MikaTallulah (Jul 19, 2006)

I took Buddy to Petco for training. But the trainer I selected had years of formalized training herself.


----------

